# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Extraktion 13 fehlgeschlagen-Ankylose?

## urc53

Hallo liebe Zahnis, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich kurz vor. Letztes Jahr habe ich mein Staatsexamen gemacht und seit diesem Mai bin ich in einer Praxis bei Hamburg angestellt.
Jetzt ist der Chef drei Wochen lang im Urlaub und ich bin auf mich allein gestellt. Das Labor und die Praxis nebenan sind auch im Urlaub. Ich wei, dass das eigentlich nicht ok ist, allein zu arbeiten, aber die Erfahrung haben sicher schon einige von euch gemacht.
Heute hatte ich einen schwierigen Fall und mchte euch gern um Rat fragen. Ein Patient kam mit Schmerzen an 13, VitPr Klte/Perkussion sehr empfindlich, Rntgen zeigt  eine WSR und eine 2 cm groe Aufhellung im Knochen. WF und WSR sind schon ein paar Jahre her, der Zahn ist also austherapiert.
Hab dann den Patienten aufgeklrt, dass der Zahn raus muss, er im worst case aber mit dem Knochen verwachsen sein knnte. Und Voila, der Zahn war tatschlich ankylosiert, hab mit der Lindemann zirkulr Knochen entfernt (Krone war abgebrochen, Wurzel nur am zersplittern), jeden Hebel angesetzt den ich hatte, das Ding bewegte sich keinen mm und ich musste letztendlich zum MKG Chirurgen im Nachbarort berweisen, der gottseidank einen Termin freihatte.
Jetzt frag ich euch :
1) Wie gro ist erfahrungsgem das Risiko einer Ankylose nach WSR? Hab in meinen Bchern keinen Prozentwert gefunden und im Netz nur Zusammenhang Resorption und Ankylose.
2) Muss man die Wurzel dann tatschlich komplett rausbohren? Oder gibt es noch irgendeine andere Mglichkeit?
Bin gespannt, ob ihr mir helfen knnt.
Viele Gre aus der Praxis Dr. Chaos!

----------


## Rynca

zu 1) Gab es denn einen metallischen Klopfschall der auf eine Ankylose hindeutet oder hat der Zahn sich nur einfach nicht bewegt?
Kann auch an einer ungnstigen Anatomie liegen, die sich zweidimensional im OPG/Zahnfilm nicht darstellt.

zu 2) Wenn die Wurzel beherdet ist sollte sie vollstndig entfernt werden.
Ansonsten gbe es unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen und bei gefhrdeten Strukturen ggf. die Mglichkeit einer Coronectomy (partiellen Zahnentfernung).

Wieso nicht aufgeklappt und selbst die Wurzel rausgeholt?

----------


## chillz05

Die Ankylose von wurzelkanalbehandelten Zhnen ist ein sehr hufig anzutreffendes Phnomen. Sehr gerne auch bei unteren 6ern anzutreffen, erschwert es die Extraktion ungemein. Dazu kommt die sprde Wurzel, die stndig wegknackt. Selbst einem erfahrenen Extrakteur bleibt da oftmals nur das Aufklappen und langes Rumgepopel und Gefrse im Knochen. Dazu kommt bei deinem 3er natrlich noch die Anatomie der sehr unbeweglichen und festen Kompakta.
Studien wirst du darber nicht finden. Bei so alltglichen, und fr den Praktiker wichtigen Themen wird natrlich in der (Schmalspur-)"Wissenschaft Zahnmedizin" nicht geforscht - aber Hauptsache die Industrie finanziert 1000 Studien ber die Osseointegration von Implantaten etc.
Wenn der Zahn vital war, kannste theoretisch ganze Wurzeln drinnlassen. Sehe ich tglich auf den OPGs (auch von MKGler Patienten!!!) und hat noch nie einer Beschwerden gehabt. Oftmals kommen die Wurzelsplitter mit der Zeit auch von selbst nach oben. Anzustreben ist es natrlich nicht.
Aber auch wenn man sich da immer schlecht fhlt wie es dir heute widerfahren ist: Kopf hoch, ist jedem in den ersten Jahren schon genau so passiert. Extraktionen kann man nicht an der Uni lernen (bzw. wird einem auch nicht vernnftig beigebracht), dafr braucht es Jahre um da Routine zu kriegen. Und selbst dann kommt man noch oft echt ins Schwitzen. Das nchste Mal klappste einfach auf, und/oder benutzt ganz feine Luxatoren (3mm z.B. DIESER HIER z.B.), welche du mit der scharfen Flche in den (ehemaligen) PA-Spalt von oben mit aller Kraft reindrckst, und dann drehst. Bei ganzen tiefen Splittern empfehle ich feine Wurzelheber nach Heidbrink DIESEN HIER z.B. ( und eine Lupenbrille.

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Extraktionen kann man nicht an der Uni lernen (bzw. wird einem auch nicht vernnftig beigebracht)


Das beruhigt mich etwas  :Grinnnss!:   . Was ich auch immer toll fand: Assistenten, die selbst gerade ein paar Monate die Approbation haben und meinen, "die extraktion ist doch ganz einfach, die machen wir hier im kurs". und dann sind sie auch ber eine Stunde am rumfriemeln, weil es dann doch nicht so einfach geht. Aber vor dem Studenten knnen sie sich dann auch nicht die Ble geben, aufzugeben oder jemand anderen ranzulassen. Arme Patienten...

----------

